# USB Selective suspend settings - safe to disable?



## Fridays (Nov 16, 2015)

Hey,
i was making some game backups from Steam to my external USB 3.0 Drive.
Kinda huge files that took 25 minutes to complete the backup. The backup was freezing at 68%.
I figure out that the disk was stop working while it was making the backup.
Then i disable this 









And it worked perfect.
My question is, is it safe to keep this disable at all times? Or might damage the hardware?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Disabling this setting will tell the computer to keep the connection alive if the computer is going to sleep or hibernate.
If you have problems getting your computer to sleep or hibernate, then enable this setting again.


----------

